
Show HN: Select Star from Movies - crobertsbmw
http://selectstarfrommovies.com
======
stephancoral
Cool site! Couple of things

\- You should probably hardcode a limit somewhere for queries without one. Far
better practice than relying on user's good behavior.

\- I tried 'drop table movies;' and it didn't drop the table, which is good,
but it did return an error message about the read only nature of the table.
You might just want to have it return a generic error message saying 'drop'
statements are obviously not executed.

\- the table movie_genre does not exist

~~~
crobertsbmw
Thanks. Thanks for the feedback. The movie_genre table is actually
movies_genre. I just fixed it.

------
imakesoft
Very interesting. I'm trying to think about real life applications for this.
Where do you get the data? Are you thinking of making it as a public API? :)

------
EJTH
I actually liked this concept very much! I bookmarked it.

Would be nice to have an overview of what tables there is and their relations.

